# Denmark accused Russian seamen in excess drinking, but forgot slave ships [ODIN]



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Instead of accusing alcohol, the authorities of Baltic States should accuse themselves 

More...


----------



## Michal-S (Nov 30, 2010)

There is no excuse for drinking on board! I strongly advocate total ban of alcohol on board of any ship. It works on tankers and off-shore vessels already, why not on any other cargo vessel? It is time to put an end to the fiction of regarding a ship as "second home", it is our working place and one must not drink when at work.


----------



## smithax (Jul 16, 2009)

It is our place at work, but it is also a 2nd home. I would spend, as many do, 50% of my working life on a ship, within that time is my off duty time for relaxation and sleep. To say that because you consider being on a ship is at work one shouldn't drink is nonsensical. We all do many things on a ship that we wouldn't do in a place of work ashore. Sleeping is one of them.
The days of unlimited drinking are over, and rightly so, but to have two or three beers issued per day deep sea should not lead to drunken behavior. 
If alcohol is issued sensibly, at the right time, place and manner I can’t see the problem.
It really annoys me that people would trust me to be in charge of a VLCC, but not trust me to drink sensibly and ensure that others do as well.


----------



## Michal-S (Nov 30, 2010)

I have been speaking of my experience, or rather-observations. There are fewer people who can 'drink sensibly' than otherwise. One can follow accidents' reports to see just that. 
And a cargo vessel is not second home even if you can sleep there. People sleep in trenches or in prisons as well. Is it enough to call it 'second home'? I doubt it. Just following your way of argumentation; Brgds for your retirement Mr smithax.


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

smithax said:


> It is our place at work, but it is also a 2nd home. I would spend, as many do, 50% of my working life on a ship, within that time is my off duty time for relaxation and sleep. To say that because you consider being on a ship is at work one shouldn't drink is nonsensical. We all do many things on a ship that we wouldn't do in a place of work ashore. Sleeping is one of them.
> The days of unlimited drinking are over, and rightly so, but to have two or three beers issued per day deep sea should not lead to drunken behavior.
> If alcohol is issued sensibly, at the right time, place and manner I can’t see the problem.
> It really annoys me that people would trust me to be in charge of a VLCC, but not trust me to drink sensibly and ensure that others do as well.


In total agreement, it's our home as well(Smoke) a couple of beers never hurt anyone while off duty.

Ray(*))


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

When I'm signed on a ship that is my home, whatever else it might be, and I feel I should respect it as such. 

When I drink I like to indulge, so I don't drink at sea. However I know some who would have a glass with a meal quite harmlessly. I could do that too, but don't because I wouldn't enjoy it.


----------

